# Love to see those homozygous for Tobiano horses.



## MBhorses (Dec 19, 2007)

Would love to see your homozygous tobiano horses.

here is ours

Lace she is bred to our bay and white blue eyed pinto stud for april 2008. We are hoping for great confirmation homozygous blue eyed pinto.







Fancy pants bred to solid buckskin due june 2008




Fancy pants was shown in a few amha shows when she was a yearling and two, she is now three years old.

fancy pants shown in youth halter, amateur halter, halter,and color classes

(3) GRAND CHAMPIONS(10) 1st place(2) 2nd place(1) 3rd place

so we know for sure we will have at least two pinto foals.

thanks


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 19, 2007)

Pondering Oaks Sweet N Lo, Foundation Classic filly


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 19, 2007)

very nice looking filly.

We are selling our bay and white pinto with both blue eyes, because we are looking for in the future a nice under 31 inches AMHA/AMHR miniature stud homozgyous for tobiano blue eyes a plus.Confirmation is no.1 We are enjoying looking at everyone homozygous tobiano for future refers.We are changing up some of our minis to focus on better confirmation miniatures for nice future foals.

thanks


----------



## Whitewave (Dec 19, 2007)

Here's my Guy Canterbury Excalibur , 2005 Stallion Bay Tobiano w/ blue eyes.


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 19, 2007)

aw

very nice tobiano.

thanks for sharing


----------



## Getitia (Dec 19, 2007)

Here are a few

Dance Fever - amha/amhr






Sushi - amha/amhr






Grace - aspc/amhr - she is a perfect example of a minimal homozygous tobiano






Lee - aspc/amhr






Eloise - aspc/amhr


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Dec 19, 2007)

I have been looking for a amha/amhr black homozygous pinto colt/stallion( would love a blue eye) but no one will give them up!!!!

Robin


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 19, 2007)

RobinRTrueJoy said:


> I have been looking for a amha/amhr black homozygous pinto colt/stallion( would love a blue eye) but no one will give them up!!!!Robin


me too


----------



## minie812 (Dec 19, 2007)

I hope this goes thru this is a picture of "Freelands Geronimo Navajo Feather" he is a grandson to our stallion "Tinker Toys Fiesta"


----------



## EAD Minis (Dec 19, 2007)

*This is TimberYork's Silver Bullet a AMHR/AMHA who I believe is homozygous for Tobiano. Havnt had him tested yet though. *











Sorry not the greatest pis:S.


----------



## CJMM6 (Dec 20, 2007)

Our stallion---AMHA--AMHR L&J Excessive Style




















And one of our mares---AMHR Moss Grove Silken Maiden


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Dec 20, 2007)

what a pretty pic of your horses especally yours cjmm6 what a beauty.


----------



## minie812 (Dec 20, 2007)

I finally got a pic of our little guy to post (can u see I am not the best on posting) anyway here is Navie. He is a grandson of Fiesta and son of eight time NAT. CHAMPION BEAR BRANCH GERONIMO FEATHER. He measures about 26" at eight months.


----------



## nootka (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, Carin, that filly is amazing! Goes to show you can have great conformation as well as bright color.

Getitia, all your horses are simply superb in conformation as well as flashy color!

I think what's hard is that some people want the color, but the price tag on some of them is very high (if the conformation truly is great), and so they have to compromise. Not that it can't be done (to breed the best conformation from not-so-great), but again it takes a lot of research and the chances are less that the foal will be what one desires.

That is, at least, the challenge that I have faced. I have no color to speak of in my herd, and the horses that I see that have it all, are usually beyond my budget, though I'm also finding out that my pursuit of that is not inexpensive, either.

Having it all is not cheap!

Very pretty horses, guys.

Liz


----------



## CJMM6 (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you, shadowsmystictopaz.


----------



## Becky (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is my favorite, Redrock Magic Maker 30" and coming 4 yrs old. I sold him as a weanling but re-acquired him this past spring. I am so excited as he is expecting his first foals in 2008. There should be 6 or 7!






I also have this tiny weanling filly, Reflections Daniela CBY. Charlotte wouldn't give her to me for Christmas, so I had to buy her!



Daniela is very minimally marked, but she will pass on tobiano to all of her future foals!


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 22, 2007)

very nice looking horses.

You can send a few our way.lol


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 23, 2007)

ME, ME I've got some!








Cowboy...our 25 1/2" senior stallion






A couple of his 29" daughters (full sisters and yes, Paradigm is 'solid' , but homozygous for tobiano and had a homozygous filly this year by Skipper)











Lace, dam of the above mares






We have a number of homozygous foals each year even though our herd is quite small. I just looove them!

CJMM6, love that boy's SPOTS!





Charlotte


----------



## joylee123 (Dec 25, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Here is my homogygous gal, Precious. I got her from Tami Zimmerman (Oak Park) this summer.[/SIZE]

Happy Tails Exceptional Gossip



30.5"






Equinox Farm Hot Gossip x Brewers Dynamo Exception

[SIZE=12pt] She is in foal to Tami's stallion Arion Playboy Destiny[/SIZE]



Can't wait for her foal to be born this spring



, but what a wild child! talk about rock and roll foal






That poor mare








Joy


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Dec 26, 2007)

This is my homozygous for tobiano pinto mare Angel.


----------

